# Noob's guide to building a flashlight-Where do you start???!!



## EnduringEagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok I have bought a number of flashlights and now I can't take it any more. Is there a primer on a total noob on how to build his own flashlight? I have a computer background but not an EE. I just read a thread that indicated that the actual XML LED is only about $11 which put me over the edge. Where should I start and what do I do?


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 2, 2011)

Buy a lathe?


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jul 2, 2011)

mossyoak said:


> Buy a lathe?



Intriguing idea but seriously. Where do you start?


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 2, 2011)

Seriously, buy a lathe, sure the emitter is only $11 but the materials, time, and messed up parts quickly add up.


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it would be easier to use an existing body and put components in. Maglite mods are a good place to start. Lots of tutorials, plenty of sizes, lots of room inside.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 2, 2011)

Assuming you don't want to buy a lathe, I would order one of these:
DIY 1
DIY 2

While you are waiting the several weeks for them to arrive, pick up a driver:
1.4 Amp
1 Amp Flat Regulation

And an emitter:
XM-L
XP-G

And some thermal glue

Some DeoxIT is good to use on all of the threads too.

With either order you could pick up some spare tail boots and o-rings. And if you don't have a soldering iron you will need one of those, or find a friend with one.

Both of those hosts take a 17mm driver and a 14mm round emitter base.

I have used both of those host for builds with an XP-G and an XR-E, but haven't tried the XM-L. If you do, I would love to hear how it turns out. My favorite is the first host option with the XP-G and the 1.4A driver. It has a smooth reflector, but no rings. It is a great mix of throw and flood and can run on high without burning your hand. Shiningbeam does sell a 2.8 amp driver that could be used with the XM-L, but I don't know how well that would work. I may give that a try next. :devil: 

Hope that helps.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Was hoping there would be some on-line plans and a parts listing where one could build their own light (ie LEDs, circuit boards, tubes etc..)


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 3, 2011)

If the above parts lists aren't enough, let me know and I could help your further.


----------



## Norm (Jul 3, 2011)

Moved to Homemade and Modified Flashlights Discussion - Norm


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just the thread I need to get started.... Would any of the harbor freights lathes work ok, or a nicer machine is required?


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jul 3, 2011)

This is great!! thanks.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 3, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> Just the thread I need to get started.... Would any of the harbor freights lathes work ok, or a nicer machine is required?


The harbor frieght lathes will work fine for building flashlights. Grizzly, lathemaster and micro-mark also sell similar lathes. Check this site out if you are interested in the smaller lathes. Lots of info at mini-lathe.com


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jul 4, 2011)

AlphaZen said:


> Assuming you don't want to buy a lathe, I would order one of these:
> DIY 1
> DIY 2
> 
> ...


 
Do these components have instructions on what gets soldered to what piece?


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 4, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> Do these components have instructions on what gets soldered to what piece?


 There are no instructions included with any of these components. However, it is very straightforward. If you click on the second DIY link, there is a picture of the breakdown of the components. The second from the left is a silver thing called the pill. On one side it has an indentation with a space for the emitter board. It also has two holes, where the wires from the driver come from. If you click on one of the LED emitters, you will see they have cuttouts allowing for these wires as well. Also in the picture of the light components there is a small brass ring. That is what the driver fits in, and gets soldered to the opposite side of the pill, with the wires going through the middle of it. Then the two wires get soldered to the positive and negative contacts on the emitter. It is also good form to glue the emitter to the pill with some thermal glue to allow for good heatsinking. 

Once the pill is put together, it threads into the top of the battery tube and you are done. It is actually really easy and could take less than 10 minutes after you have done it once.

Also, the first DIY kit has the pill included as well, but they left it screwed into the body of the light in the picture.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi EnduringEagle,
The diy flashlights that AlphaZen is pointing you to, are really easy and cheap to build. You will just have to buy one and start playing. You'll be a flashaholic in no time. I personal have the C6, diy2. 
When you get done with this project maybe you can move on to something more fun and costly. This is a good place to start. I would use a xm-l led instead of the P7 led.The more you read on cpf the more you will learn. Then you will be addicted.:rock:


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 4, 2011)

I remembered today that the driver's from Shiningbeam that I listed are just slightly larger than the ones sold on DX and you may need to file or dremel them down a bit to fit. Or, alternatively, you could find a 16.7 mm driver on DX that should fit fine.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jul 4, 2011)

I am going to order the parts tomorrow, get this done and post it. One question. What do you use to solder it? 
Many thanks for all your help.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 4, 2011)

I just use a regular soldering iron I got at Radio Shack. Mine came with a coil of solder and has been great.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 4, 2011)

EnduringEagle if you live in the US you can find a 30 watt soldering iron at harbor freight for about 4 bucks. I would recommend you do buy the solder from radio shack. They have a big spool that has very thin solder on it. The thiner solder is alot easier to get the right amout you need on your iron. The big spool is about 11 bucks. While your at harbor freight you might as well pick up one of those cheap voltmeters too. They also have 20% off coupons on the web you can print out, just search around.


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't forget to ask questions during your build if you get stumped. That's what the forum is for and it could save you some $$ in damaged parts. I have an electronics background but when it came time to build my lights, I scoured this site for useful info. No sense in "inventing the wheel" when there is so much knowledge available here.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jul 7, 2011)

Will do. This forum is terrific.


----------



## AlphaZen (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you ever build your light?


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 29, 2011)

If you have a "computer" background, maybe you could team up with others that have the mechanical and electronics backgrounds and come up with something really unique. 

Do you know how to program some of the micro-controllers out there, ie ATTINY, etc? Anyone with a laser cutter or water jet that could chime in?


----------



## EnduringEagle (Oct 30, 2011)

I am ashamed to say that I have had business concerns that have pulled me off this project but it is definitely on my punch list. Many thanks for checking in.


----------



## silkuk (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel light I just struck a goldmine!!

I recently got a 14413 SSC P7-C 2800mA LED Module with Copper Base (3.6V~8.4V) from deal extreme. When I saw "drop-in" dummy me thought that meant drop it in and it'll work.... Tried that, no light. Took out it out and burned my finger on the spring. OUCH!! OK this is my first attempt at any type of mod other than putting a terralux led bulb into my mag3D. Obviously I have much to learn. Then I stumbled on this thread showing disassembly (total) of the mag and many other goodies, hence the goldmine part. Wow hooda thunk it could be so simple to take apart and at the same see how the maglite guy can up with such a simple and durable design. Now I'm really bummed that I tossed out two mag 3D's because they seemed a lost cause due to leaking/corroded batteries that seemed to be forever stuck in the tube.

OK here's my first Noob question - Alright not so fast with the question.. preface with the initial mod; Mag2D fitted with the 14413 SSC P7 module, tentatively with 2x18650 protected rechargeables along with the necessary hacking, soldering and shimming for batteries. Now the question. I've been reading about torches exploding. I've been recharging 14500's for use in my AKOray k-106 for some time now without incident but am now wondering about the 18650's in tandem. Should I or should I not use 2 18650's in this mod?? 

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions.

John K


----------



## ShadowOfBiH (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello all, I need advice, help, im beginner with flashlight building, can you explain me which head, frame, what ever, use for .... LED 10W SMD diode reflector, 1000lumens,
I have even batteries, 
Here pics https://ibb.co/kGfDoF

Sorry for bad English


----------



## DrafterDan (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadow, please start your own thread. You will get better answers that way. 

This is the image I see when I click your link: Is this what you wanted to show?
View attachment 5737


Please read through the Do It Yourself (DIY) posts from this six year old thread. Even though it is old, it has some good information.


----------

